# Saw this today, a little unbelievable???



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The Day - New addition ready to sniff out disaster | News from southeastern Connecticut

While I am not an expert on 'alert' dogs, this puppy is 7 weeks old and a "trained diabetic alert dog"?????? 

Scam?? I just find it rather unbelievable a 7 week old can do this AND alert a 1/2 a mile away????

Comments?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

why does it look like that puppy has a shaved body?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i don't get it... he is 7 weeks old, i thought it takes years to train a dog to do something like that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just have to think the reporter did a real poor job at getting his/her facts straight. I certainly wouldn't trust the health of my child to a 7 week old puppy.....scary...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There is a little girl in our town who also has a dog that alerts to blood sugar levels, but it's a well trained adult Golden, not a pup. I'm not doubting the ability but the age seems unlikely.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow that does seem a little young for the pup to be able to learn to do that. But i guess it could happen, i dont know. It is almost unbelievable though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

*AND* pick up problems when the boy is at school a half mile away? This has to be a joke.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> *AND* pick up problems when the boy is at school a half mile away? This has to be a joke.


I was thinking the same thing! Could even a bloodhound be able to smell a hide 2640' away without a track?? I find detector dogs to be quite amazing, but I'm doubting that any dog could smell (_not track_) something from half a mile away. That seems questionable!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

An air scent dog could pick up a victim in the woods from that far *if* the conditions were right. But someone in a building? Having a problem? No way.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> An air scent dog could pick up a victim in the woods from that far *if* the conditions were right. But someone in a building? Having a problem? No way.


Awesome! And once again I'm floored by such dogs' abilities. Totally off topic, but speaking of tracking and air scenting- has anyone seen Mythbusters Episode 148 "Hair of the Dog?" Amazing stuff in there...

But for that _puppy_ to smell through the building and all- pretty bold claim!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I want to soooooo, throw in my 2cents on the article site, but am not a 'subscriber' so cant...These people paid or donation of 5 grand for this 7 week old miracle puppy. The trainer/owner is supposedly staying there for 3 days for some 'training'..

I think the difference in coloring/coat, is it is called a "fox red retriever" which may mean the color????

You can google the guy's site.. I was just wondering if anyone had ever heard of this org/breeder..or the fact that a 7 week old puppy is alert trained????


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Willy, And note that I said IF the conditions were right......That would not be common but I have had that one happen. There are documented distance alerts from 5 miles on human remains--but a whole decomposing person is a lot different than a blood sugar spike. 

http://emainehosting.com/mesard/pdf_documents/Distant%20Alerts.pdf

The article does not discuss the 5 mile situation but that was mentioned in a presentation on same. Good article none theless and she is a credible resource.

Diane, yes he would be good to know who he is "Warren Retrievers"...legit or not?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what do 7 week old pups do ? they sleep , "they" sleep for the majority of the day . 

quote "

But now that 7-week-old Malachi has arrived in their Pawcatuck home, the Hudsons likely will be sleeping through the night. ------------- (so will the pup)
The fox red retriever has been trained by a Virginia company to be a diabetic alert dog -------------(not WILL be trained -- has been trained) 
at 7 weeks the dog is barely old enough to leave it's first home , not quite old enough to do a temperament test that is reliable . So what if I said a 7 week old pup was a bomb dog . Isn't that irresponsible to make such a claim when a life , or lives are at stake?

Here's your indication "The dog then repeatedly lifts its paw or touches its nose to a person's leg" and "the dog still should be able to detect whether Christian is having a problem at the school a half-mile away, and react accordingly." So every time the dog touches mom or dad at home because he can't possibly tell young Christian , the school is going to have an anxious parent descend on the school - false alarms all over the place. Escalates concern not alleviating concerns. Pup touches leg of mom to beg a biscuit , (normal pup behaviour), mom jumps to car and speeds to school . --- oh no , wait , in another week or two pup might be able to "Others have been trained to call 911 if no one is available to help." 
brrrring , brrring, -- what is your emergency ? awruff, wowow ruff , -- stay on the line sir, we're sending someone now. It is so blazing hot I am giddy . 

so they got the pup from a ", a nonprofit organization " --
from the philanthropic arm Warren Retrievers Nationwide Breeder of Quality Labrador Puppies in Virginia - which means for the good of the people , (no charge implied) , charitable 
A friend who works for Connecticut Special Wishes put in a request and the organization donated $5,000 towards the purchase and training of the dog. The Hudson's continue to hold local fundraisers to obtain the rest of the money


------but the dog was bought for $5,000 , a 7 week old pup for $5,000 ??? and it seems like there are more costs involved because the Special Wishes well meaners continue to hold fundraisers to raise the REST of the money.

I smell something ..

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> "Others have been trained to call 911 if no one is available to help."
> brrrring , brrring, -- what is your emergency ? awruff, wowow ruff , -- stay on the line sir, we're sending someone now. It is so blazing hot I am giddy .


Apparently so- because that was freakin' funny! :rofl:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A 7 week old pup out of the box trained to detect low blood sugar several blocks away...that's it I'm training Pan to find money!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Carmen, my thoughts exactly! It boggles my mind and I had to read the article atleast 3 times to see if I was reading it right and thought, gee maybe that's a pic of the dog when it was puppy,,NOOOO it's STILL A PUPPY! EEEGADS!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a topic I know something about as I have a 23 month [as of July1] male WGSD in training as diabetic alert dog. He started scent detection training at 3 months old and gave me his first alert at 4 months. 7 weeks? I hardly think so...as others have said, he is sleeping most of his day not paying attention to scents from a hormone change due to a low blood sugar. Judah is now at the point of his training that once he has alerted me, he knows to go and retreive my glucometer and bring it to me. Judah is correct about 95-99% of the times with me but there are the ocassional times he just wants a treat because when he alerts and is correct, he always gets the higher grade treat. He has also given an alert when he wants attention. This is why some trainers won't even work with a potential service dog until they are 2 years old. Also, this child only being with the dog 3 days a week is NOT going to help. The dog has to understand that it is his job to be on alert whenever he is with the diabetic. The boy needs a relationship with the dog - you don't get that only being together 3 days per week. This article is disappointing in so many ways because it is so misleading.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm from the South so I will say, "Bless their hearts".


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I believe there are dogs that can alert for several different medical conditions. A study that was published in a Canadian journal stated that 15% of dogs have the ability to alert naturally. Of course some will never be matched up with an individual needing an alert and some that do alert are not recognized as such. Some people who have a SD trained to respond to their disability are amazed and pleased that their dog begins to show natural alerts. 


(I have misplaced the link on the Canadian study so if anyone has it please post or send me a PM.)


But as to this $5,000 super puppy ....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It has an email address at the end of the article. Really inclined to send an email if they are really serious about those claims or if it is just a big joke...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And people actually believe that a puppy is capable of doing that. Did ya'll read the comment section? Common Sense... not so common anymore...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eww I'll have to look for the email I didn't see it this just boggles my mind that people would think a 7 week old puppy could alert? 

And isn't it illegal to cross state lines with a puppy under 8 weeks?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

This is absolutely ridiculous. Heaven knows how much $$$$$


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This is the email I sent to the reporter, my limited knowledge, but hope I got him thinking.



> Dear Joe,
> 
> Since I am not a subscriber to the Day.com, I thought I'd email you about your article on the 7 week old puppy/ diabetic alert dog article you wrote.
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

A great read and one most should know about with many claims about our service type animals; especially this type of claim at 7 weeks....... Seizure-Alert Dogs--Just the Facts, Hold the Media Hype | epilepsy.com


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I will have to read that more thoroughly but that is common knowledge. The dogs threshold comes into play as far as whether or not the dog works that odor to source exhibits FTR IN THE FRINGE a distance away from source.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the response I got from the reporter:

Thanks for your email ...

Doubt that will go any further


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> the response I got from the reporter:
> 
> Thanks for your email ...
> 
> Doubt that will go any further


I got one too:

Sandra, thank you for your e-mail. It’s the second one I have received today….

Guess the other e-mail was yours.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Diane, it is illegal to cross state lines with an under-aged animal, just as it is illegal to do so without the proper health paperwork from a licensed veterinarian. I'm pretty sure that it is illegal in CT to sell or adopt a puppy/kitten that is under 8 weeks old. How did they manage to get around that law? I think the parents are reading too much into the puppy's actions. At 7 weeks he would have to go to the bathroom several times during the night, his scratching was most likely his attempt to get out of the crate to go potty, and not a response to low blood sugar.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

* Connecticut General Statutes Sec. 22-354. Imported dogs and cats. Certificates of health. Importation from rabies quarantine area. Sale of young puppies and kittens. Sale of dogs by pet shop licensees. Certificate of origin required. Purchase of dog or cat from outside of state. Penalties
* No person, firm or corporation shall import or export for the purposes of sale or offering for sale any dog or cat under the age of eight weeks unless such dog or cat is transported with its dam and no person, firm or corporation shall sell within the state any dog or cat under the age of eight weeks. Any person, firm or corporation violating the provisions of this subsection or bringing any dog or cat into this state from an area under quarantine for rabies shall be fined not more than one hundred dollars or imprisoned not more than thirty days, or both."

This law has been in place since 1963.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

That is not nationwide. Pups can be sold here whenever


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

7 weeks old? I really doubt it, what is really bothering me is idealy a pup should not leave its parents until 8 weeks. Soethis serously seems off. I dont believe this at all


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Im with everyone on being to young to be trained for that,
But even for an adult well trained "alert" dog, could they really track 1/2 mile away? What if there was another diabetic in the area, would it get mixed up? I know dogs sense of smell is quite strong but I just have a hard time seeing any dog be able to alert a drop on blood sugar from a half mile away with other people around and buildings, cars, etc.
Is this possible for any dog?


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

DTS said:


> Im with everyone on being to young to be trained for that,
> But even for an adult well trained "alert" dog, could they really track 1/2 mile away? What if there was another diabetic in the area, would it get mixed up? I know dogs sense of smell is quite strong but I just have a hard time seeing any dog be able to alert a drop on blood sugar from a half mile away with other people around and buildings, cars, etc.
> Is this possible for any dog?


Ah thats a big ole negative there good buddy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know some dogs have a 'natural' alert, they may alert to low blood sugar without being trained in which case I suppose it could be possible for a puppy to have a 'natural' alert. A trained alert? Doubtful and if so I doubt if it could be trained to a high level at that young age as to be reliable.
Regardless, IMO a 7 week old puppy is in no way a service dog. Not even a service dog in training. A future service dog candidate, maybe, but at that young age there's no way to even know if this puppy would be fit to be a service dog when he grows up, let alone for it to be actually already trained as one.
I have to wonder how much training a 7 week old puppy could have actually received-- how long could they possibly have been training him for when the puppy is that young?? Also makes you wonder how early they took him away from his litter. :shocked:

Hopefully the reporter just got it wrong, and the service dog trainer actually meant that they _will be_ training the puppy to be a service dog when he gets older, not that they think the puppy is already trained.


----------

